# Installing PC game from disk - once complete then Steam kicks in to download it all again. WTF?



## fucthest8 (May 20, 2014)

I am genuinely fucking livid about this someone help me.

Why oh fucking why after spending ages installing a game from 4 disks (cheaper, OK?) Does Steam then kick in and tell me it will be another 3 hours while it completes the installation? Thought it might be bullshit (usual nonsense where suddenly it speeds up) but no, 30 minutes in and now only 2.5 hours.

WTAF????? I've just installed almost 50GB from disk (yes new Wolfenstein is that big) wtf does it think its up to now???? This is such bullshit


----------



## fucthest8 (May 20, 2014)

By the way I am slightly nontechnical, so please dumb down the responses, ta


----------



## Ax^ (May 20, 2014)

The game was released broken, so big old patches (fixes from the developer) to get the game to function correctly have to be installed..

And you trying to.download theses via steams network which may have thousands of people viaing for the.same bandwidthz


----------



## maomao (May 20, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> I am genuinely fucking livid about this someone help me.
> 
> Why oh fucking why after spending ages installing a game from 4 disks (cheaper, OK?) Does Steam then kick in and tell me it will be another 3 hours while it completes the installation? Thought it might be bullshit (usual nonsense where suddenly it speeds up) but no, 30 minutes in and now only 2.5 hours.
> 
> WTAF????? I've just installed almost 50GB from disk (yes new Wolfenstein is that big) wtf does it think its up to now???? This is such bullshit


Sounds like patches. No way have I ever managed to download 50 gigs from Steam in 3 hours.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 20, 2014)

((((((your game excitement)))))


----------



## Ax^ (May 20, 2014)

Could.be worse on consoles it download as you play have heard story of people playing.the tutorial and then have to wait 3 hours for the next level to download


----------



## maomao (May 20, 2014)

By the way, well done Silas Warner. That has to be one of the longest running video game franchises ever, (I remember playing it when I was about 8 or 9 and thinking it was shit).


----------



## fucthest8 (May 20, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> The game was released broken, so big old patches (fixes from the developer) to get the game to function correctly have to be installed..
> 
> And you trying to.download theses via steams network which may have thousands of people viaing for the.same bandwidthz



You know, I knew it was this really, in my heart of hearts, but I just didn't want to believe it. Needed to vent. What I should have posted was just the word BASTARDS a million times.

Thanks all. In bed now, will game tomorrow, actually had to move what I had already installed OFF my SSD to my regular drive as the patches were so big ... left it running and retired with a book. Yeah, give me paper.


----------



## Ax^ (May 20, 2014)

maomao said:


> By the way, well done Silas Warner. That has to be one of the longest running video game franchises ever, (I remember playing it when I was about 8 or 9 and thinking it was shit).




i remember installing the original game from one of massive old things,


----------



## fucthest8 (May 20, 2014)

maomao said:


> By the way, well done Silas Warner. That has to be one of the longest running video game franchises ever, (I remember playing it when I was about 8 or 9 and thinking it was shit).



Yeah I've not played any of them til now. Well, I say _now .... _


----------



## Ax^ (May 20, 2014)

Have you tried shaking your fist at the sky yet...


----------



## fishfinger (May 21, 2014)

I've just finished my first playthrough of this. There's a fairly amusing easter egg in it.


----------



## golightly (May 24, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> I've just finished my first playthrough of this. There's a fairly amusing easter egg in it.


 
I think I know what you mean.



Spoiler



nightmare?


----------



## fishfinger (May 24, 2014)

golightly said:


> I think I know what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------

